# Fotos de Paita.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bueno aka van fotos del segundo Puerto del País Paita, se ubika a 45 minutos de la ciudad de Piura con una población de 70 mil habitantes.
























































La famosa luna de Paita.





















Mas fotos....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

luce bien en esas fotos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Ah q bien se ve, esa fotos con la Luna m gustan mucho.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

que hermosa luna! cheveres las fotos de la ciudad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me gustan las fotos! Se ve bien agradable la ciudad!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE HERMOSO PAITA, la luna excelente.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De allí vendrá la expresión: ¡Estás en la luna de Paita!!!!!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Bastante atractiva se ve la ciudad de Paita.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

nunca había escuchado ninguna expresión o frase, sobre la "luna de paita"


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

pacolam said:


> nunca había escuchado ninguna expresión o frase, sobre la "luna de paita"


¿De verdad? Es una expresión muy conocida y popular. "Estar en la Luna de Paita" significa estar extasiado o absorto con algo, totalmente distraido.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Así es, mi vieja siempre cuano no le capto algo me dice: Qué pasa? estás en la luna de Paita???


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

O también me dice: Estás pensando en los huevos del gallo!!! jaja


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> O también me dice: Estás pensando en los huevos del gallo!!! jaja


Yo sólo llego a pensar en la luna de Paita. En lo otro ya no.  No soy tan distraido.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

muy bonito se ve paita.creo que por lo que es puerto se ve mas desarrollo.Tengo curiosidad de conocer Piura.Se ve bien agradable.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Yo sólo llego a pensar en la luna de Paita. En lo otro ya no.  No soy tan distraido.


Jaja, si te pones a pensar la frase tiene sentido, recuerdo de pequeño criabamos gallos y siempre me preguntaba, Dónde tiene los huevos el gallo????, además esa frase la he escuchado en varios sitios


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

que vergüenza. todo el mundo a escuchado sobre la famosa luna de paita, menos yo :sleepy:


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Cuando estaba chiquito y mi mamá me decía eso, no le encontraba el menor sentido a la frase. Hasta que una vez le pregunté y me hizo saber que Paita era una ciudad donde la luna se apreciaba muy bonito.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> O también me dice: Estás pensando en los huevos del gallo!!! jaja


jaja lo mismo le dijo mi profe de religion a un amigo y el respondio: "Me descubrio profe" jajaja :hilarious


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

En Paita se encuentra Colán la playa de los Piuranos, si algun día llegan a Piura no dejen de ir a las playas de esa ciudad Paiteña.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

a que bonito se ve paita, no sabia que habia Bata en paita... la fotos del atardecer son hermosas


----------

